# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  eating immediately after hgh for mass

## hulk007

hi bros.i am at 6 iu gh right now,i usually eat one half hour later after injection to have my protein,creatine,glutamine in the mornig (no humalog)now i am after mass so i know that eating carbs immediately after injection interfers with fat loss but it still heals joint pain and recovery.is it ok to eat immediately after injection if i am not worried about fat loss.i do take 10 iu humalog with my gh especially after workout on training days only with protein,glucose etc.... and i cycle my humalog 6 weeks on and 4 weeks off.

----------


## jerseyboy

I've never heard that eating after injection interferes with anything. I usually shoot first thing in the AM before breakfast and then again PWO with my insulin and then my post slin carbs and then protein.

----------


## hulk007

hi bro.well a lot of these threads on here when reading them say to wait 1 hour after injection before eating for fat loss.what does this mean to you then bro.

----------


## Fixr

GH makes you insulin resistant, so you dont want to take in simple sugars for an hour before or after to avoid diabetes like inplications.

----------


## jerseyboy

That makes sense but I'm usually after building muscle and fat loss is just gravy. My protocol involves insulin so I already take measures against hypoglycemia.

----------


## hulk007

ok then you are saying its wiser to take your simple carbs immediately after injection of gh in the morning and then of course immediately post workout when i add my slin to it.

----------


## jerseyboy

No I don't in the morning. Just PWO. I've never had any diabetic issues from GH alone, not even when I run it with IGF. I get home from the gym and immediately inject 10iu's of Humalog, then I take in about 120grams of waxy maize starch, about 10 minutes later I take my GH intramuscular. I got this protocol from Gavin Kane. Guys on other boards also swear by mixing GH and slin in the same injection and getting good site growth from it. If I'm going for fat loss I do subq around the waist.

----------


## hulk007

ok so when i take my gh in the morning without slin how long do i wait to take my carbs for mass gains.i have also been taking my gh for mass subq around the waist does it really matters if you are training for mass if its subq or intramuscular.i mean it all works the same doesnt it bro.

----------


## jerseyboy

Honestly I never waited to eat anything in the morning after my injection. Maybe someone else could chime in and explain why you shouldn't eat right afterward. If your looking for site fat loss your obviously going to go subq because your not going to shoot into any muscles around your waist. Some also feel that you get better absorbtion with IM.

----------


## hulk007

thanks bro.i will look more into the IM injection.so since i am training for mass i will take my carbs after my gh shot without slin immediately in the morning.

----------


## jerseyboy

Here's something on the protocol I was using by Gavin Kane. This includes IGF also but it might be helpful with your question.

I am happy to help you out bro as it is critical to get the timing sequence down for optimal growth. I have been personally testing different protocols with igf use, having done over 20 different cycles and timing schedules. I also have a few competitive bodybuilders and test subjects off-season testing my new protocols. I have nailed down what I feel is the best protocol at this time, though everything is subject to change as I keep researching.

For now I have found that less is more. I highly recommend using a minimal schedule for all short chain sequence peptides, which include igf, insulin and even gh. I recommend using no more than 3 days per week, 2 days is fine, but no more than 3. The reason for this is that we are trying to prevent cell over-saturation and closure. All three products should be used in a similar manner.

The protocol is as follows; inject all products post workout, preferably after training large muscle groups which cause the most glycogen depletion, hence providing faster uptake of peptides. A sample layout is to inject Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.

Immediately post-workout inject 10-15iu of growth hormone IM, using a insulin pin and inject in any small muscle group such as delts, triceps, or biceps. Wait 20 minutes for the half-life clearance and conversion to igf to begin its sequence from the growth hormone and then inject a small dose of igf to create a synergistic super charge of the conversion process. I would recommend no more than 30mcg at this time. 10 minutes later you will take Humalog insulin only, and inject 5iu. I recommend starting with 5iu because Humalog has a very rapid onset and is easy to control with sugar. In conjunction with igf, you will be hyper-sensitive to insulin so start small and slowly work your way up to a maximum dose of 12iu post-workout. You will want to have around 80-100 grams of simple sugars such as dextrose and grape juice and an additional 60 grams of whey protein at the same time as your insulin. You will then eat another moderate glycemic index meal one hour after your high glycemic shake.

The reason for the high dose growth hormone is to take what would normally be your one week intake of gh and spread it out into 3 equal doses, injected pwo. This will create a truly anabolic rich environment and you will also benefit from full uptake due to your pwo depleted state.
So there is our post-workout regime, 3 days per week. Certainly you should take more than this, shouldn’t you? For most lifters, this protocol will be sufficient for growth. For someone with at least 6 months of gh use, 5 or more cycles of insulin and who no longer responds to typical igf protocols, the following regime may be followed: In addition to the above outline post-workout method, you may add additional doses of igf as well as insulin on the same day as your post-workout injection.

I would highly recommend you take 15mcg igf an additional two times per day. By taking less igf more often you will prevent cell over-saturation as well as receptor down-regulation. Creating a cell rich environment that saturates the cells infrequently will target massive cell proliferation. In addition you will take insulin 20 minutes after the igf on those 2 additional injections creating an anabolic rich environment that will last all day, 3 days per week. 
For a sample protocol for someone that works out after work, I would recommend you do the following: Take 15mcg upon rising in the morning, followed by 10iu Humulin R or Humalog 20 minutes later. Immediately eat a carbohydrate rich meal with quality protein and low fat such as bananas, oatmeal and egg whites. 
For lunch, take another 15mcg igf with 10iu insulin and have another moderate glycemic carbohydrate meal and protein with minimal fats. Follow the above listed pwo protocol to complete your three time injection schedule which will be used three times per week.

If you follow the outline laid out for you above to the letter, you will put on a massive amount of lean mass with a minimal amount of fat. You will need an anabolic and androgen rich environment to complete the schedule such as testosterone and tren in addition to the peptide products. T3 and T4 will not be necessary on this schedule as your thyroid levels will not be affected.

----------


## hulk007

thanks bro.i have done hgh with igf-1 and slin last year a few times.but never like this.i will try it on my next cycle,get the igf-1 and i will let you know when the time comes the outcome of my gains.thank you again.

----------


## Gear

Your carbohydrates post GH injection won't interefere with fat loss side of things, however, having carbs too close to your HGH injection can lead to your body having issues uptaking glucose. This is why it is recomended to take your carbs at least 45min post GH injection. Having said this, if you took your HGH and carbs too close together it doesn't mean your HGH would be totally useless.

-Gear

----------


## janastasy

I thought hGH had around a 4 hour life in your body. So I don't pay much attention to my diet as it relates to hGH.

----------


## Gear

Let's not bump old threads, thanks!

-Gear

----------


## justify

> Here's something on the protocol I was using by Gavin Kane. This includes IGF also but it might be helpful with your question.
> 
> I am happy to help you out bro as it is critical to get the timing sequence down for optimal growth. I have been personally testing different protocols with igf use, having done over 20 different cycles and timing schedules. I also have a few competitive bodybuilders and test subjects off-season testing my new protocols. I have nailed down what I feel is the best protocol at this time, though everything is subject to change as I keep researching.
> 
> For now I have found that less is more. I highly recommend using a minimal schedule for all short chain sequence peptides, which include igf, insulin and even gh. I recommend using no more than 3 days per week, 2 days is fine, but no more than 3. The reason for this is that we are trying to prevent cell over-saturation and closure. All three products should be used in a similar manner.
> 
> The protocol is as follows; inject all products post workout, preferably after training large muscle groups which cause the most glycogen depletion, hence providing faster uptake of peptides. A sample layout is to inject Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> 
> Immediately post-workout inject 10-15iu of growth hormone IM, using a insulin pin and inject in any small muscle group such as delts, triceps, or biceps. Wait 20 minutes for the half-life clearance and conversion to igf to begin its sequence from the growth hormone and then inject a small dose of igf to create a synergistic super charge of the conversion process. I would recommend no more than 30mcg at this time. 10 minutes later you will take Humalog insulin only, and inject 5iu. I recommend starting with 5iu because Humalog has a very rapid onset and is easy to control with sugar. In conjunction with igf, you will be hyper-sensitive to insulin so start small and slowly work your way up to a maximum dose of 12iu post-workout. You will want to have around 80-100 grams of simple sugars such as dextrose and grape juice and an additional 60 grams of whey protein at the same time as your insulin. You will then eat another moderate glycemic index meal one hour after your high glycemic shake.
> ...



Great info. thanks

----------


## ScotchGuard02

You need insulin to help you bulk. Unfortunately, HGH is a insulin agonist. If you eat carbs right after you inject HGH the carbs will break down into sugar but due to the lack of insulin it stays in the blood stream. Too much sugar in the blood stream is not very good for you. I would say even if wanted to bulk don't change out your HGH shot schedule. The injection of insulin timing is more important.

----------

